# It was a messageboard like this...



## Nexus (Sep 19, 2008)

...where, months ago, I read about people with thyroid problems having joint pain.

I was in the midst of searching for some sort of answer to the issues that had been plaguing me. And after I did not test positive for a few things- lupus, RA- still the descriptions of those people, of their joint pains, were stuck in my head.

Both doctors I had been to testing my thyroid hormone levels, and, normal.

But after taking myself to an endocrinologist and being humored with a test- low and behold, Hashimoto's.

I don't know where things will go from here, but I have to say, I'm glad for the forums such as these, the information available on the internet, and, that I'm not going to end up waiting 20 years for a diagnosis.


----------



## ohroxy (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree!! I was diagnosed this spring, my GP is just guessing what to do and how to treat and up until now I was allowing that to happen. I am having more and more symptoms, and am getting so frustrated. I was so glad when I found yáll. A place to vent, brainstorm and all that.


----------

